# Installing Fortigate 110c - where do I start?



## newbie0303 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry for the very general question, but that is a reflection of how my knowledge is with regard to firewall hardware installation.

Here's the scenario: our organization bought a Fortigate 110c firewall and I was tasked to integrate it in our network. I don't know where to start. I am not a data communications engineer nor a CCNA but can understand terms and jargons.

Can somebody help me?

Where do I start? What do I need to check first? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Perhaps the Manual would be of helped.

If this is the first time you're doing this I would suggest for you to contact their Support, things can get a little complicated to setup a Hardware Firewall and they shd provide you assistance, Sonicwall does.


----------

